
Show HN: NetIn – Shorten job interviews by answering the questions only once - soheil
https://netin.co/candidates
======
0xmohit
Quoting from your Terms of Use:

    
    
      Unless otherwise noted, all materials including without
      limitation, logos, brand names, images, designs, photographs,
      video clips and written and other materials that appear as part
      of our Website are copyrights, trademarks, service marks, trade
      dress and/or other intellectual property whether registered or
      unregistered ("Intellectual Property") owned, controlled or
      licensed by NetIn.
    

I don't see you making any disclaimer about the use of terms like "Amazon
AWS", "LinkedIn" on your website. Does it imply that these are owned,
controlled or licensed by NetIn?

------
0xmohit
I wish a bit more effort were put in to fill some dummy data in those
screenshots [1], [2].

[1]
[https://netin.co/images/search_page.jpg](https://netin.co/images/search_page.jpg)

[2]
[https://netin.co/images/profile_page.jpg](https://netin.co/images/profile_page.jpg)

~~~
sunilkumarc
+1

------
welder
> Our platform uses machine learning and predictive analytics to find you a
> match.

I call bullshit. You're just dumping candidates in your database and allowing
recruiters to search it.

~~~
reacweb
Machine learning and predictive analytics may be used to sort results of
searches.

------
jakobegger
On the main website there's a section titled "Trusted by top companies in
Silicon Valley". Are Tesla, VMWare, etc. actually paying customers, or did you
make that up?

------
qiwkwmsns
Has anyone read the FAQs? Littered with misspellings and common grammatical
mistakes. Screams in[secruity].

~~~
soheil
Can you point me to the page you found these on?

~~~
usaphp
[https://netin.co/faq](https://netin.co/faq)

Heading "Secruity"

------
jstanley
> Our platform uses machine learning and predictive analytics to find you a
> match.

Is this true, or are you planning to just do it manually until you've made
enough money to justify building that?

It's fine to do the latter, but it would be nice to be a bit more transparent
about it.

~~~
welder
They are a recruiter search tool, so your profile just goes into their
database for manual searching.

------
aratno
This needs to add screenshots before I'm convinced.

~~~
ronilan
[Comment Redacted]

~~~
soheil
Have you answered any of the technical questions yet?

~~~
ronilan
[Comment Redacted]

~~~
Gammarays
This is obnoxious towards a Show HN. One day I'll have down voting privileges.

~~~
Kiro
What did the redacted comments say?

~~~
praneshp
I downvoted on behalf of your parent comment. It said something like "I took a
look and felt sad", as a limerick.

------
caseymarquis
Seeing as there are some login issues reported, and considering the target
audience, you may want to consider implementing "login with github".

------
stevesun21
I am wondering if it make different, if I let software engineers to pick what
questions they want to be asked?

------
maruhan2
It'd be nice if info about the questions are added on FAQ. Currently I have no
idea how they're asked.

~~~
soheil
That they're multiple choice and timed? We may be adding more hands-on coding
problems later depending mainly on the feedback from Hackernews.

------
soheil
Would be open to suggestions on what questions are worth asking.

------
TheArcane
I didn't recieve an activation email. What do I do?

------
DTrejo
Hi Soheil, where can I find your pricing? Cheers!

~~~
soheil
Hi David, emailing you now to discuss.

------
Mandatum
Signed up, no email received, can't login

~~~
soheil
What's your first name or email and I'll send you a password reset.

------
vivekchand19
Signed up, Not yet received activation email!

~~~
soheil
I see that you logged in successfully. Do you still need assistance?

~~~
judahmeek
Just out of curiosity, what transactional email provider are you using?

